# No contact letter



## lonely one (Sep 3, 2012)

How do you write a no contact lette? If you have to mean to get your point across. What are some examples anyone has read or seen or received?


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

POSOM/W:

I tremendously regret my decision to have an unfaithful relationship with you and the selfish betrayal of my wedding vows. I have made the decision to end this on my own, because I love my husband/wife and hope to have a chance to save my marriage. I will not contact you further and I insist that you never contact me again, by any means.

If you attempt to, I will not speak to you or return your communication. Additionally, I will inform my husband/wife and file harassment charges against you.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Unfortunately my WW wrote her version of a NC letter ready to send and I went too far, not proud of what I did for those two weeks but I was so angry, bitter and a little bit twisted that I wanted him to feel more than a little bit stupid by the time I had finished with him.

I carried on the contact and was allowed to "do what you want with it, I don't care, I wanted to send the letter and you won't let me", so for two weeks I carried on chatting to him, on FB my twisted little head using every line and getting him completely hooked, told him she was going back to the UK to be with him, how he needed to find stables close to his place for three horses, how there was gonna be so much getting back together sex it was going to blow his mind, he asked on so many occasions for a phone # to call on but I blew him off every time saying how it would be expensive to call international, and to my shame I made him buy an I phone and post a pic so I could see it, I even went as far as to look into ferry times from Calais to Dover and told him that I would be on an early morning boat and he had to meet me off the boat as a foot passenger, even told what clothes to be looking for.

He trained it down to Dover, stayed in a B&B posted me pics of the room too, all this whilst I marvelled at how stupid and gullible he was being for a woman he had not seen in over 10yrs and even then they had a few month relationship when she was a teenager, why would you go to such lengths for someone you really do not know??? :scratchhead:

Needless to say at the time the ferry was supposed to dock I sent him a real F**K OFF letter, all of which was sanctioned by my wife.

Just depends on how far you wanna go with it all, I vented loads at how much I built him up to think he was stealing away my wife and how much of a life I painted up and how fantastic I made it all seem, oh and I did a better job of it than my WW in getting him really hooked, he was besotted at the idea of her running away from what we have here to be with him and live happily ever after, I built the trump towers out of his ego and then smashed it into a million pieces just to make myself feel better, stopped me being so angry at her I guess :rofl:

Wonder how much cash I got him to waste in the finish?

Oh and BTW he was busy posting all over FB how WW was coming back especially to be with him etc, etc,. Didn't work out well for him by all accounts :scratchhead:


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

What a no-contact letter is NOT! (others feel free to add to this list)

Not a final goodbye...

Not an "I will miss you..."

Not a "you will always be special to me..."

Not an "if things were different..."

Not an "I'll always cherish what we had..."

Not an "I am ending this on my own terms..."

Not a "I want to part as friends..."

Not a "Call me if you ever need anything..."

Not necessarily a letter, but final goodbye in person always = one last goodbye screw (which never is the final screw).

Ugh...just threw up a little in my mouth typing this out!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I like badmemory's version. Keep it simple and direct.

wranglerman, as much fun as revenge is, don't you worry that you hooked OM on your W? He may become her stalker. I think what you did there is a dangerous game.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Unfortunately my WW wrote her version of a NC letter ready to send and I went too far, not proud of what I did for those two weeks but I was so angry, bitter and a little bit twisted that I wanted him to feel more than a little bit stupid by the time I had finished with him.
> 
> I carried on the contact and was allowed to "do what you want with it, I don't care, I wanted to send the letter and you won't let me", so for two weeks I carried on chatting to him, on FB my twisted little head using every line and getting him completely hooked, told him she was going back to the UK to be with him, how he needed to find stables close to his place for three horses, how there was gonna be so much getting back together sex it was going to blow his mind, he asked on so many occasions for a phone # to call on but I blew him off every time saying how it would be expensive to call international, and to my shame I made him buy an I phone and post a pic so I could see it, I even went as far as to look into ferry times from Calais to Dover and told him that I would be on an early morning boat and he had to meet me off the boat as a foot passenger, even told what clothes to be looking for.
> 
> ...


Or you could do that


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Acoa said:


> I like badmemory's version. Keep it simple and direct.
> 
> wranglerman, as much fun as revenge is, don't you worry that you hooked OM on your W? He may become her stalker. I think what you did there is a dangerous game.


To get to me you first have to find me my friend 

He would not last too long this side of the water and especially if he turned up on my farm, and as far as stalking goes, he is so messed up in the head he does not have a clue exactly which country we live in, especially as I update the FB page and post all the different locations she has been to, note, past tense, so if he were to try to keep up to speed with where she was he would already be too late, and yes I am the FB keeper now, she actually wants to delete it but I am in love with the new game of post them on cheaterville.com when after the first mention of being in a relationship they persist, works too :smthumbup:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are a couple Sample No Contact Letters. 

Overall, I agree with keeping it simple, and badmemory's example would be fine.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I agree with the kiss method (keep it simple stupid). 

I agree that it would be fun to play the string them along game, but fear what was broached by the get them hooked game. I think the feat there is not in them getting revenge on you or looking you up, but pursuing the spouse. From reading after the affair books, the whole ideal of the love bank makes sense to me and I am forever going to be fighting the love bank she had already built. I don't need to make more deposits to his and create more issues for myself. I simply loathe the fact that although she says she hates him now, I don't see that in my eyes and it ended so abruptly that the love bank account still exists to contend with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

If to a guy:

Dear _____: It's over. Period. I'm working things out with my spouse. Oh yeah, you're horrible in bed. Do not contact me ever again.

If to a gal:

Dear _____: It's over. Period. I'm working things out with my spouse. Oh yeah, you're horrible in bed. Do not contact me ever again.


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> If to a guy:
> 
> Dear _____: It's over. Period. I'm working things out with my spouse. Oh yeah, you're horrible in bed. Do not contact me ever again.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would be impressed either if my WH were to have put in the bolded part. Like, WTF, you stayed in a LTA when she was not even good in the sack !!!!!! Stop lying, you first class prat !!!

Mine, on his own accord, wrote a textbook perfect NC letter, knowing that I would send it through my solicitor. Post NY day. Seemingly contrite. Had to send it care of the university's faculty department cos he claimed that he didn't know her exact address. Little did I know they were shacking up together ....

Taking everything into account, there's no turning back for us now. His goose is well and truly cooked.


----------



## devinakbv (Jul 2, 2013)

I will inform my husband/wife and file harassment charges against you.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

NatureDave said:


> What a no-contact letter is NOT! (others feel free to add to this list)
> 
> Not a final goodbye...
> 
> ...




My spouse wrote a nc letter before we knew how to do it proper and he used every single example from your do not do list. He of course sent it before I approved it but he did bcc me on it.....I wanted to hurl. 

Wish we had a do over


----------

